# Golden Jubilee pivot pin



## loafersglory (Apr 11, 2009)

I am replacing the pivot pin on my Golden Jubilee tractor. The plate with three dimples was on the back side of the front support. It was secured with the pivot pin bolt and a larger bolt through bottom hole. This sandwiched the front support between the pivot pin flange and dimpled plate. Next was a spacer ring then the center axle. I believe the plate should be on front side of front support as indicated by welds. The I&T shop manual says to discard washers in front and back of the center axle. My plan was to weld the plate on front support and install the center axle on the pivot pin with no washers or spacers. Would this be correct? What are the holes on the spacer ring for? Thanks, Allen


----------

